# [RISOLTO]Blocco mouse in basso a destra del desktop

## xveilsidex

Ciao a tutti ragazzuoli sto diventando matto con un problema strano : in pratica quando passo il mouse nell'angolo in basso a destro del desktop il mouse per un attimo si blocca e poi riprende a funzionare! Ho letto in giro che il problema sono gli ati-drivers.

Ho provato diverse volte ad editare in maniera differente xorg.conf senza risultati, ho provato tutte le versione degli ati-driver stabili/instabili. tranne la versione 11.4 che necessita di un kernel con con la funzione " big kernel lock " ma tale funzione ormai non è più presente nei gentoo-sources presenti in portage. Esiste un overlay con i gentoo-sources un pò più datati per provare i driver 11.4 ? Oppure qualcuno sa come posso risolvere il mio problema? 

La scheda video è un'ati mobile hd 4570 e utilizzo kde 4.7.4 con xorg-server 1.11.2-r2Last edited by xveilsidex on Mon Feb 27, 2012 6:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## djinnZ

usare un kernel più vecchio degli header non è mai una buona idea, per una simile legacy è autolesionismo.

Se non hai particolari esigenze perchè non provi KMS? La 4570 dovrebbe essere supportata.

----------

## xveilsidex

Si lo sapevo che non è una buona cosa, ciò che voglio è eliminare questo difetto insopportarbile e avere il direct rendering ! cmq provo con il kms e vedo come va!  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Se vuoi usare KMS con profitto ti ricordo che è meglio builtin, devi includere i blob (firmware) nel kernel ed averli comunque sull'immagine se ne fai uso (c'è un mio post con tutti i dettagli da qualche parte) e che per la sospensione dovresti usare sys-power/suspend non hibernate di tuxonice che ha problemi di compatibilità (qui non ho mai trovato genio di applicarmi a configurarlo, se lo fai condividi... ovviamente).

Se hai problemi con gli edid ho postato la patch sul forum internazionale.

Scusa se non ti riporto tutto ma è domenica e so che non hai problemi a fare una ricerca.

----------

## xveilsidex

grazie della risposta, ho risolto con kms, funziona abbastanza bene, l'unica cosa che ho notato rispetto ai classici ati-drivers è che la ventola gira un pò più velocemente ma preferisco questo piccolo difetto ( se cosi si può chiamare ) al fastidioso blocco in basso a destra!

----------

## xveilsidex

Dunque, finalmente ho risolto il problema della ventola che continuava a girare sempre alla massima velocità anche in idle.

L'errore che ho commesso è quello di aver settato in xorg.conf questa riga :

```

"DynamicClocks" "on"

```

credendo di poter gestire automaticamente il funzionamento della gpu in base al carico di lavoro. 

In realtà tale funzione è obsoleta come indica QUESTO POST 

Per la corretta gestione della velocità della ventola/core gpu occorre cambiare il profilo di funzionamento della scheda video.

Ci sono vari profili di funzionamento, rispettivamente : 1. "default" 2. "auto" 3. "low" 4. "high" come indica QUESTA GUIDA

```

cat /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile

default

echo "low" > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile

```

----------

